# Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear All,

Could anyone shed some light on the subject "Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates", I need this info for a friend!

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...te-nomination-for-international-phd-graduates

Here is the Q? Even a PhD needs to apply under the "open" SOL (if available)

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

If my understanding is correct then, there would be an "assessment requirement" for e.g ACS, EA, TRA etc.

& after that the processing time is like 2 weeks . . .

Awaiting responses . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes for the nomination. They also need to get the Phd assessed if it was nit studied in Australia and it is not done by the skills assessment. 

They still have to apply through skillselect which is not processed any quicker.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes for the nomination. They also need to get the Phd assessed if it was nit studied in Australia and it is not done by the skills assessment.
> 
> They still have to apply through skillselect which is not processed any quicker.


Thanks _shel for the prompt response . . . here is what the requirements say:

*ANZSCO code* 
Blank

*Occupation *
PhD Graduates 

*Minimum IELTS requirement *
6.0 in each band 

*Minimum work experience Specialisations and other requirements *
PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate (from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate from an international institution, of a recognised standard as assessed by the relevant skill assessing authority) in a specialist field relating to an occupation on this, the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, within the past five years. PhD graduates are not required to meet any work experience requirements specified for their nominated occupation. 

& Regarding the processing time.
The Victorian Government has introduced a streamlined pathway to state nomination for international graduates with a PhD. Applications through this pathway will be processed within *two weeks*, compared to the standard 12 week processing time.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes their application for state nomination will take 2 weeks.

Victoria has no power to grant visas that is for federal government to do and control through DIBP.


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear shel,

I have a follow up question on this: Jango911 depicted that PhD graduates for Victoria state nomination are not required to meet any work experience requirements. However, if for the chosen ANZSCO code there is a minimum work requirement, which according to the Victoria State nominations for PhD graduates, they are not required to have, how should one go about the skills assesment from ACS, if for example, the PhD graduate is an ICT professional. The reason I am asking this question is that the skill assessment by ACS requires the same minimum work experience requirements, how should one tell them that he/she is applying particularly for Victoria state nomination for PhD graduates and work experience is irrelevant for that? Do you understand what I am trying to ask....

Thanks!
Salman


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

salman451 said:


> Dear shel,
> 
> I have a follow up question on this: Jango911 depicted that PhD graduates for Victoria state nomination are not required to meet any work experience requirements. However, if for the chosen ANZSCO code there is a minimum work requirement, which according to the Victoria State nominations for PhD graduates, they are not required to have, how should one go about the skills assesment from ACS, if for example, the PhD graduate is an ICT professional. The reason I am asking this question is that the skill assessment by ACS requires the same minimum work experience requirements, how should one tell them that he/she is applying particularly for Victoria state nomination for PhD graduates and work experience is irrelevant for that? Do you understand what I am trying to ask....
> 
> ...


Well according to new changes seems AusGrads (Bachelor\Masters\PhD) without work experience need to have 485 Temp visa to lodge assessment application... I think as it's a critical issue and needs complete clarification, you better be calling them directly, they've offices all around.


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Found some interesting and confusing FAQs here:

*FAQs About Skilled State Nomination and Visas* on the livinvictoria website


*Am I required to provide a full skills assessment?*

Yes, all applicants must provide a full skills assessment. A skills assessment relevant for a Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) will not be sufficient.

And the weirdest one is this:

*Is there a work experience requirement for applicants applying with a PhD?*

No, applicants applying under the PhD cohort are not required to have any previous work experience for the purpose of Victorian Government nomination. However, some skill assessing authorities require at least twelve months of experience in order to obtain the full skills assessment.


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Another weird thing is that these FAQs fall under GSM not under Skilled Nominated (190), which is the route for *Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates*. Under Skilled Nominated (190) FAQs these questions are not mentioned.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

salman451 said:


> Another weird thing is that these FAQs fall under GSM not under Skilled Nominated (190), which is the route for *Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates*. Under Skilled Nominated (190) FAQs these questions are not mentioned.


Classification is alright, Both SN 190 & SI 189 comes under GSM.


----------



## Taddow911 (Mar 16, 2014)

very helpful discussion


----------



## randomguy88 (Sep 7, 2014)

salman451 said:


> Dear shel,
> 
> I have a follow up question on this: Jango911 depicted that PhD graduates for Victoria state nomination are not required to meet any work experience requirements. However, if for the chosen ANZSCO code there is a minimum work requirement, which according to the Victoria State nominations for PhD graduates, they are not required to have, how should one go about the skills assesment from ACS, if for example, the PhD graduate is an ICT professional. The reason I am asking this question is that the skill assessment by ACS requires the same minimum work experience requirements, how should one tell them that he/she is applying particularly for Victoria state nomination for PhD graduates and work experience is irrelevant for that? Do you understand what I am trying to ask....
> 
> ...


Does anyone have further clarification regarding this matter?


----------



## noor62 (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone of you processed with your application under "international Phd gradute"? and got successful as well?


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

noor62 said:


> Has anyone of you processed with your application under "international Phd gradute"? and got successful as well?


Hey did you apply for ss in Victoria under PhD graduate pathway?

If yes how did it go?

Thank u in advance!!!


----------

